# Lets See It



## gangalama (Jan 29, 2008)

I`d like to see what everyones pullin outta those bags. Any pics would be appreciated.


----------



## gangalama (Jan 29, 2008)

The green stuff is all from my outdoor rhino leaf and the black is from some dirt bud I picked up dirt cheap. Both smoke nice, and taste good. Theres well over a half Lb there:hubba:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 29, 2008)

_NICE!..._how long would that last you?


----------



## headband (Jan 29, 2008)

idk but shjtt dude an oz looks like a golf ball so how many golf balls is that?


----------



## gangalama (Jan 29, 2008)

I got quite a bit a bud right now so the stash should only grow. The summertime brings around a mean droubt , so I`m sure a lot of it will be kept for that time:bong2: . Friends need favours and At least I can BEEF up the crappy weed you know!:48:


----------



## gangalama (Jan 29, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> idk but shjtt dude an oz looks like a golf ball so how many golf balls is that?


 
Thats a QP on the right hand napkin. I heat it then compress it in a 12 ton vice. It`s pretty solid.:hubba:


----------



## gangalama (Feb 6, 2008)

WHOAWHOA. Dont everybody post @ the same time. LOLHAHA


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 7, 2008)

*Be right over mang i think that stuff needs to be tested to make sure it's real. :hubba:  I'm the mang for the job.   Great pics! :aok: *


			
				gangalama said:
			
		

> The green stuff is all from my outdoor rhino leaf and the black is from some dirt bud I picked up dirt cheap. Both smoke nice, and taste good. Theres well over a half Lb there:hubba:


----------



## gangalama (Feb 7, 2008)

Yah well i still havent made up the leaf from the indoor i just did. That should produce somthn nice, more pics mean more hash.


----------



## gangalama (Feb 8, 2008)

This is the Real Deal.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFwFpzewagE&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSb3cys5eIM&feature=related
Both links lead to seperate series on hash production, awesome footage.


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm on my way bro,
  WoW, I'm getting shivers just looking at that stuff, and my fingers are twitching, I'm taking puffs of air as though my pipe is already fired, LMAO
Sweet
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## gangalama (Feb 9, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> I'm on my way bro,
> WoW, I'm getting shivers just looking at that stuff, and my fingers are twitching, I'm taking puffs of air as though my pipe is already fired, LMAO
> Sweet
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna


Haha LOL, the XXXtractor bags are so worth getting. Turns garbage to gold. Tastey smokable gold!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 9, 2008)

you make this out of your left over leaves?


----------



## gangalama (Feb 10, 2008)

mmmhmmm


----------

